# My first Cake Smash



## ababysean (Jan 24, 2011)

I said I would never do a cake smash because they kind of gross me out........

Well I did it.  The kid cried most of the time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but we got in some cute shots....


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 24, 2011)

They look great!!  What set up did you end up using?

Smash cake sessions are one of my favorites!  My cheeks hurt afterwords from smiling so much!


----------



## HWesh (Jan 24, 2011)

I really love the way the photos were presented in the first photo.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like them, although they gross me out too I would have liked to see a really messy face cake smash one


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Loving the blue & green!


----------



## aprock83 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is so precious. I have never done a cake smash fear of messing up things. But, always a site to see.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 24, 2011)

they look a bit over exposed but otherwise i think they are really cute. good idea =)


----------



## ababysean (Jan 25, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I really like them, although they gross me out too I would have liked to see a really messy face cake smash one



Thing is, he did NOT like the cake!  funny kid.  The cake was yummy, mom made TWO and we had some during in hopes he would smash it more, but it actually made it worse because he really got a sour puss face when he tasted the icing....
lol






and my set up was a white roll of seamless, my sb-600 with shoot thru umbrella at seamless, TTL with commander mode but I +2 the compensation to get it really to flash...
Kid was lite with natural light from my sliding glass door.  I'm sure some of the flash got him too because it was not flagged, but I think that was a good thing....
Reflector (silver side) camera left to kind of bounce the spill light from flash back onto that side of kid.

I did get the 40 dollar acrylic from Lowes, the largest size they had, it was not sharp so I'm not sure what another poster was saying???  but it did get slippery from the icing so if you try this make sure to tell mom be on standout at all times if kid is to slip...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice.. but I wouldnt give a fork to a 1 YO.  Let him eat with his hand.. better pics.


----------



## ababysean (Jan 25, 2011)

yea, that fork was like the last 30 seconds of the shoot.  His brothers had it, I begged mom no fork.... she said it was fine.
I gave her a spoon (plastic) but he wouldn't take it.
Fork scared me too.
and he would NOT touch the cake, seriously.... 
you see him touching the cake in some pictures because we put those puffy gerber things on top, and he was picking them out, but otherwise, nope.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, I love it! The color scheme works so well, and the collage is wonderful! Congrats


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 25, 2011)

In your collage, what is the 10 for?  It's probably simple, but I am working on lack of sleep.  I really like these, though.  Even though he didn't get all messy, it's still really cute.  Maybe he knew it'd gross you out.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2011)

10 months?


----------



## ababysean (Jan 25, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> 10 months?




the 10 is for the year, 2010. Even though I just did these yesterday, his birthday was at the end of dec. 2010.

I think I need to add a '10? maybe that will make is clearer?


----------



## ababysean (Jan 25, 2011)

and I'm going to redo the collage again because I just learned of clipping masks, I mean really???  wow. so simple, yet for some reason I thought I was told I could not do it in elements, but you can!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 25, 2011)

ababysean said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > 10 months?
> ...


 
That will definately make it clearer.

Nice series and a cute set of shots there.  The first photo presents them rather nicely.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2011)

Better than '10, why not go with 2010??

These turned out pretty well,really.


----------



## ababysean (Jan 25, 2011)

I dont think 2010 will fit and look right in the box.  I will try it.


----------



## Cortney (Jan 25, 2011)

I think they are super cute! Love the color scheme! Great Job!


----------



## ababysean (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a different template...
with the '10


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 26, 2011)

ababysean said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > 10 months?
> ...



So much clearer!  And the new design looks really great!


----------



## sraanan (May 6, 2011)

looks like you used plexiglass, that reflection really kicks it all up a notch IMHO
And i love love love what he's wearing - who makes ties for kids like that?!
excellent job, even if he didnt actually like the cake, no one would know!


----------

